# 128 bit als next - gen



## hempels_sofa (1. März 2008)

8bit abgehakt
16bit abgehakt
32bit abgehakt
64bit abgehakt
128bit in naher zukunft ? ich frage mich jetzt irendwie ob bzw. wann das nächste "level" erreicht wird ? AMD und Intel hatte ja 64bit Hardware veröffentlicht bevor das betriebssystem nachzog (salonfähig). und das noch nicht mal richtig weil microschrott nen fifty fifty joker ziehen lässt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2008)

Naja, 64bit Bearbeitungsbreite reicht erstmal für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre, ev. auch mehr.

Bis Prozessoren 128bit ausführen, dauerts noch ein weilchen, wobei die Ausführungsbreite bei aktuellen Prozessoren (C2D, K10) durchaus schon 128bit beträgt (2x 64bit)....


----------



## SilentKilla (2. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, 64bit Bearbeitungsbreite reicht erstmal für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre, ev. auch mehr.
> 
> Bis Prozessoren 128bit ausführen, dauerts noch ein weilchen, wobei die Ausführungsbreite bei aktuellen Prozessoren (C2D, K10) durchaus schon 128bit beträgt (2x 64bit)....



So pauschal kannst du das auch net sagen. Ein 128bit breites Wort ist "mehr wert" als 2x64bit breite Worte. Du brauchst schließlich dann weniger Zeit um die gleiche Information zu übertragen.

Ich schließe mich allerdings deiner Meinung an, dass 64bit noch ne Weile reichen.
128bit werden aber eh erst im Serverbereich auftauchen. Schließlich gibt es 64bit schon seit Ewigkeiten (Ewigkeiten im IT-Geschäft sind gemeint  ).


----------



## jetztaber (2. März 2008)

Ich bin da absolut kein Spezialist für, aber anscheinend macht das bei den derzeitigen Prozessorarchitekturen noch keinen Sinn, wohl auch eher kurzfristig nicht. Der Trend zu parallel geschalteten CPUs scheint wohl der Weg zu sein, der beschritten wird. Ich denke da auch mal an die Größe der Dies, die letztendlich abnimmt und die notwendigen Pins für einen Sockel.

Wobei natürlich Grafikkarten jetzt schon über Speicheranbindungen in einer Größenanordnung des mehrfachen von 64 Bit verfügen.

Da gibts ne Kleinigkeit dazu zu lesen: http://www.zdnet.de/itmanager/toolkits/0,39030558,39134047-4,00.htm


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2008)

Erst mal sollte man die 64bit Technologie richtig nutzen. Die meisten verwenden ja immer noch 32bit Systeme. Da würde es wenig Sinn machen auf 128bit zu erhöhen, zumal 64bit aktuell für alles mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2008)

Naja, es wird wohl bald die Möglichkeit geben,  128bit Operationen zu nutzen.

Sowas wird in der Wissenschaft durchaus gebraucht, abseits davon aber nicht...


----------



## freakgothictrance (2. März 2008)

Ich denke auch das sich 128 Bit bei Prozessoren für den Home Anwender erst in 10-15 Jahren geben wird.
64-Bit sollte erstmal ordentlich benutzt werden.


----------



## px2 (3. März 2008)

glaube das die 64bit erstmal reihen da die derzeitigen 64bit architekturen bis zu 4 terrabyte ram verwalten können (bessert mich bitte aus falls ich mich irre) und das wird wahrscheinlich noch bis zum quantencomputer reichen


----------



## Bokill (12. März 2008)

Was ist denn mit "128 Bit" gemeint?

Bezogen auf Gleitkommaberechnungen gibt es derzeit schon verschiedene Bemühungen die Genauigkeit auf 128 Bit zu erweitern. Der Power6, z10 und der Server-Cell sollen schon darauf vorbereitet sein.

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------

